# Ladies' Night at Kingston Cigar in Charleston, SC



## biged843

This was the third ladies' night we've done. We have on the second Tuesday of every month. It's a great time and the ladies really enjoy it.


----------



## mc2712

Very cool, way to go SOTL!!!!!


----------



## stormblade

Excellent! We need more ladies who indulge in our hobby.


----------



## eljimmy

Nice! Who's the cutie in the pink?:wink:


----------



## holmes711

Great pic! I love to see ladies enjoying a smoke.


----------



## NSPz

I got family in Charleston, great pic


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Excellant ladies....it's always nice to enjoy a good cigar with good friends!


----------

